# Continual sore mouth and tongue



## Keith Sanders

Hi all, I'm new to this forum but unfortunately not to Diabetes type 2 which I have had it for four or five years it is reasonably well controlled but I have this continual sore mouth and tongue has anyone else suffered with the same and more importantly how can this be cured..thanks newbie  Keith S


----------



## Andy HB

This might be a silly question, but do you go to the dentist?


----------



## grovesy

Welcome! 
Have you mentioned it to your health care professionals?


----------



## Keith Sanders

Yeah Dentist Doctors Nurses Maxi Facial everyone just scratches their heads but unfortunately no one has an answer..I just thought I had read somewhere that it may be part and parcel of diabetes or a side effect of Metformin?


----------



## Andy HB

I used to have a sore tongue before diagnosis every now and then. It has never occurred since, so may have been due to high blood glucose levels (and bacteria having a field day). I think it may also have been due to slight dehydration causing a drier mouth than usual which also exacerbated the situation.

I don't remember it being a side effect of metformin. Anything mentioned in the Patient Information Leaflet?

Andy


----------



## Amigo

Hi Keith, sorry to hear this, it must be very uncomfortable for you. I assume the doctor has checked out possible vitamin deficiencies like iron deficiency anaemia or B12 or folate deficiency? Seems a logical place to start. Metformin can cause B12 deficiency.

There is a condition called 'Burning mouth syndrome' which you may be aware of. No doubt you've read many of these possible reasons but it's worth exploring if the problem persists. 

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/tongue-pain/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## Keith Sanders

Thanks Andy...I'll try drinking more!!!! water of course.


----------



## Keith Sanders

Hi Amigo, Yeap unfortunately I have been down this route with my Doc and nothing has had any effect says he eating my second ice lolly of the night (sugar free).


----------



## Owen

Keith Sanders said:


> Yeah Dentist Doctors Nurses Maxi Facial everyone just scratches their heads but unfortunately no one has an answer..I just thought I had read somewhere that it may be part and parcel of diabetes or a side effect of Metformin?


Do you have any issues with breathing?


----------



## Amigo

Keith Sanders said:


> Hi Amigo, Yeap unfortunately I have been down this route with my Doc and nothing has had any effect says he eating my second ice lolly of the night (sugar free).



Is it mainly a burning sensation Keith? Any other symptoms? No dry eyes?


----------



## Keith Sanders

Yes Amigo I have dry eyes


----------



## Amigo

There's always the possibility that you have the auto-immune condition Sjogrens Syndrome characterised by dry eyes and a dry mouth due to salivary gland malfunction. It's very hard to get a definite diagnosis and sometimes requires a biopsy from the mouth plus a referral to an Opthamologist. It's not a curable but is a treatable condition and if your mouth condition doesn't improve, I'd urge you to pursue this. Has it led to any dental problems because constant dryness and soreness can?
Obviously this is just a possibility and one I understand only too well. It's pronounced Show-grins.

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/sjogrens-syndrome/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## Keith Sanders

Amigo thanks very much for your reply it certainly gives me food for thought and I must revisit my doctors for a referral as I said we have tried everything but this isn't a path we have been down once again thanks Keith S


----------

